# Trip to the Bayou 11-6-08



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Took a friend to the Hopedale area for his 1st LA redfish trip last Thursday. The plan was to find some shallow water fish to cast to. Left out of Pens. around 5:30 am and were fishing by 10am. Water was very dirty and we just couldn't find any good number of reds. Marshdefinately showed somestorm damage. Not much grass around. We did see a good number of ducks for this time of year. Found and landed a few 4-8 lbsreds and one 15 in trout right at sundown. Had a nice ride back to camp and retired early after a strong steak dinner. Hit the water Friday around 8am and was driven back to camp by late morning rains. High winds and a cold soaking rain. Somehow managed to stay dry. Typically, the skycleared as we packed to head home. Certainly not the numbers we expected but it was good to see the area again. Saw Capt Gene's report and didn't feel so bad. Seems like the reds have been scarce lately.Looking forward to hitting the water around here. SHB


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Red! Steak? How about just eatin' what ya' caught? oke


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I prefer the taste of muddy mullet rather than muddy redfish and we didn't catch any mullet. You know my cheap ass. Free mud mullet over steak any day. SHB


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Stuart,

That is a really nice photo, makes me want to go back and give it a try as well. Beautiful red. You know, wind or not, I would have to have at least tried throwing some flies in search of those bad boys. Congrats on a good trip, even if it were not as productive as you would have liked.


----------

